# Kochen: Frischwasser?



## Nymph (7. Dezember 2010)

da die datenbanken nicht wirklich gute auskünfte geben frage ich mal hier (vllt weiß es ein beta-zocker): wo gibt es das? "Frischwasser"  weder barkeeper, noch gastwirt oder gemischtwarenhändler in OG haben es :'(


----------



## Malis23 (7. Dezember 2010)

sicher das du bei den richtigen händlern geschaut hast?

http://cataclysm.buffed.de/?i=58274#vendor

..gut anscheinend doch keine sinnvollen plätze der händler angegeben^^


----------



## Nymph (7. Dezember 2010)

jop das meinte ich mit "die datenbanken geben keine wirklich guten auskünfte"


----------



## Nymph (7. Dezember 2010)

ok frage beantwortet: falls noch wer suchen sollte -> frischwasser bekommt man den händlern in den neuen gebieten wie zB uldum


----------



## qqqqq942 (7. Dezember 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> ok frage beantwortet: falls noch wer suchen sollte -> frischwasser bekommt man den händlern in den neuen gebieten wie zB uldum



War irgentwie klar^^


----------



## Scark (8. Dezember 2010)

Frischwasser bekommst du vom Gastwirt in Vashj'ir unten im Boot, sobald du dort ankommst. (1. Q-Geber in der Zone)


----------



## Shiningone (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Frage ist doch eher: Woher bekommt man Kakaobohnen? *g* Hat die schon jemand gefunden?


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, ich such auch eher die Kakaobohnen als das Wasser *seufz*


----------



## Benon (9. Dezember 2010)

gehts euch rein um skillen? wenn ja empfehle ich in Tiefenheim den lavaschuppenwels zu angeln damit kann man entspannt bis 525 leveln


----------



## Klobbireturns (10. Januar 2011)

die bohnen gibst für die kochpreise in sw , oder og :-) aber danke^^ wusste auch net wos frischwasser is


----------



## I kick Murlocs (10. Januar 2011)

Die Bohnen gibts bei dem Händler in OG direkt neben dem Queestgeber, der die Koch-Daily gibt (in SW schätze ich mal genauso) und man braucht KEINE Kochpreise dafür. Ist nur der selbe Händler  Kosten nur n paar Silber. 
Und das Frischwasser gibts auch in OG. Habs z.B. bei Batamso gekauft: http://de.wowhead.com/npc=45008


----------



## Bismark72 (4. Februar 2011)

Die Anzeige der Händler in OG hier auf Buffed ist verbugged, aber es gibt ja genug andere Dienstleister bei denen es funktioniert.


----------

